# Aussenkühlung - Radiator draussen



## Rapotur (20. September 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich überlege schon länger einen Radiator draussen zu plazieren um sehr niedrige Temps zu erreichen, das Kondensat bei solch starken Temp unterschieden entsteht ist ja klar - das hat mich bis jetzt davon meistens abgehalten. Hatte schon an eine leichte aufwärmung im inneren wieder gedacht.

Was wäre aber wenn man den den gesammten PC von innen mich nicht leitendem Sprühgummi bezieht ausser den CPU Kühler, bzw. bis an den rand der CPU und dann den Kühler draufsetzt. 

Dann wäre doch der Rechner im Prinzip Wasserfest oder? Kondensat hätte keine Chance und könnte einfach in der umgebungsluft verdampfen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. September 2021)

Was machst du im Winter, dass Wasser gefriert doch


----------



## Rapotur (20. September 2021)

Würde dann Frostschutzmittel einfüllen, da friert dann nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Was machst du im Winter, dass Wasser gefriert doch


Glykol im Wasser hilft wie auch beim Auto  .
@Topic: Unter den Taupunkt muss man dabei auch erstmal kommen. Wenn der Wärmetauscher direkt an der Aussenwand hängt/steht würde ich das für die meiste Zeit nicht erwarten. Für die restliche Zeit wären dann tatsächlich Isoliermaßnahmen wie beim extrem OC nötig.


----------



## Rapotur (21. September 2021)

Kann man denn das Mainboard komplett mit Gummi beschichten?


----------



## Nathenhale (21. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Kann man denn das Mainboard komplett mit Gummi beschichten?


Ja das geht Der8Auer hat das mal in einem Video gemacht bzw. einen teil des Boards. Es gibt da so einen speziellen Kunstoff den man verstreichen kann. Das ist so eine Schwarze Masse wenn die dann fest wird ist von der Konsistenz wie Silikon. VLt war es auch silikon


----------



## NatokWa (21. September 2021)

Rapotur schrieb:


> Kann man denn das Mainboard komplett mit Gummi beschichten?


Hmm jeden kleinen Kühlkörper (SpaWa's, Chipsatz etc.) durch einen entsprechenden Wasserkühler ersetzten und das ganze Board in einen Acryl-Block eingießen *g* AM besten gleich mit verbauter GraKa etc. Der Rechner wäre dann nahezu unverwüstlich, aber ein Hardwaretausch auch unmöglich  

Ich würde sowas aber sicherheitshalber über einen Dualen Kreislauf Regeln . Einen "normalen" der nur drinnen verläuft und über entsprechende CrossFlow Wärmetauscher mit dem Außenkreislauf in Verbindung steht. Dann interessiert es auch nicht ob der Außenkreislauf "Sauber" ist und man kann ihn "Regeln" sodas der eigendliche Kühlkreislauf zur Hardware nicht zu kalt wird -> Kein Kondensat .

Ist natürlich dann nur im Winter entsprechend Effizient und hat im Sommer Nachteile wegen Doppeltem Wärmeübergang .... dafür isset einfach sicherer


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. September 2021)

Die praktischste Lösung ist folgende: Du verbaust dir einen zusätzlichen internen Radiator und baust den parallel zum draußen stehenden in den Kreislauf. Über entsprechend eingesetzte Kügelhähne kannst du dann beliebig spontan einstellen, ob nur der Radi draußen oder nur der innen oder beide angeströmt werden.

In 95% der Zeit benutzte den Radi außen. Wenns dann wirklich draußen mal so ar...kalt sein sollte dass du Probleme mit dem Taupunkt bekommst schalteste um auf den Radi innen.

Solche Hardcoresysteme werden auch oft absichtlich mit sehr großen AGBs gebaut um die Trägheit des Systems stark zu erhöhen. Wenn du 10 Liter Suppe im Kreislauf hast (große AGBs plus MoRa plus lange Leitungen mit großen Querschnitten) hast du viel Zeit zum Umschalten.

Extrem fancy ist es, den externen Radi statt mit manuellen Kügelhähnen über einen thermostatgeregelten Wärmetauscher anzubinden - der dann automatisch bei einer einstellbaren unteren Grenztemperatur zumacht um den Taupunkt nicht zu unterschreiten. Das ist aber durch einfache Waküteile nicht realisierbar, da musste nen Abstecher in den Heizungsbau machen.


----------



## Bariphone (24. September 2021)

Nen 10 L Kübel als AGB, unten die Pumpe ran.. Das dauert doch ewig, auch im Sommer, bevor das Wasser deutlich oberhalb der Raumtemperatur liegt. Täte doch auch langen. Außen macht ja nur Sinn wenn es mal nicht deutlich über 20°C hat, oder irre ich. Sonst bist mindestens genauso weit. Denn der Radi an der Hauswand wird mit dem bisschen Soße drin recht schnell mit der Außentemperatur gleichziehen sofern du nicht zwischen Kreisläufen umschalten kannst / willst. Und ob 45 oder 50 Grad ist doch eigentlich im Absoluten Temperaturspektrum gleich nem Floh auf der Zugspitze. Aber kann den BAstel und Tweaking Drang durchaus nachvollziehen...


----------



## Eyren (24. September 2021)

So ein schöner schwarzer MoRa in der prallen Sonne könnte sogar das Gegenteil vom gewünschten Effekt bringen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2021)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Nen 10 L Kübel als AGB, unten die Pumpe ran.. Das dauert doch ewig, auch im Sommer, bevor das Wasser deutlich oberhalb der Raumtemperatur liegt.


Ewig ist relativ... Ein starker Spielepc mit sagen wir mal vorsichtig 350W Abwärme erwärmt einen 10L Wassereimer rechnerisch (sehr vereinfacht/idealisiert nur um die Grössenordnung zu sehen) um etwa ein halbes Grad pro Minute. Da biste nach ner Halben Stunde schon bei grob 35 Grad Wasser angekommen.


----------



## seventyseven (24. September 2021)

Solange du von einem unbeheizten Raum (Keller) nach draußen Bohrst mag das gehen.
Von einem beheizten Raum würde ich niemals nach draußen Bohren da dadurch eine Wärmebrücke entsteht.

Ich würde dann aber behaupten die Temperaturen im unbeheizten Kellerraum reichen für den Radiator aus.


----------



## Bariphone (24. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ewig ist relativ... Ein starker Spielepc mit sagen wir mal vorsichtig 350W Abwärme erwärmt einen 10L Wassereimer rechnerisch (sehr vereinfacht/idealisiert nur um die Grössenordnung zu sehen) um etwa ein halbes Grad pro Minute. Da biste nach ner Halben Stunde schon bei grob 35 Grad Wasser angekommen.


Aber ohne Radiator.  Da hab ich mich vlt nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt. Ich ging davon aus,  dass weiterhin Radiatoren verbaut sind


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2021)

Achso, klar dann gehts.


----------



## seventyseven (24. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ewig ist relativ... Ein starker Spielepc mit sagen wir mal vorsichtig 350W Abwärme erwärmt einen 10L Wassereimer rechnerisch (sehr vereinfacht/idealisiert nur um die Grössenordnung zu sehen) um etwa ein halbes Grad pro Minute. Da biste nach ner Halben Stunde schon bei grob 35 Grad Wasser angekommen.


Für die Rechenfüchse hier die Formel

((Wasser in KG)*(Endtemperatur - Startemperatur) * 4186 J/KG*K ) /Heizleistung in w = Zeitdauer in Sekunden

Umstellen könnt ihr selber 

Da ich in der Heizungsbranche aktiv bin rechne ich da gerne mal rum 

also

(10KG *(35°c-20°c) * 4186)/350w = 1794s / 60 = 29,9min 

quod erat demonstrandum 

Die 4187 J/KG*K sind die 1,163wh/kg*K (spezifische Wärmekapazität für Wasser , Der Energieaufwand um 1kg Wasser um 1 K zu erhöhen)

Kommt natürlich auf die Starttemperatur an. Die Rechnung ist quasi mit der maximalen Kaltwassertemp. aus dem Wasserhahn gerechnet. Die darf laut DIN 1988 "eigentlich" nur zwischen 8-20°c liegen. Da das aber nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann wird in der 1988/200 und DIN EN 806-2 festgelegt dass, das Kaltwasser nach 30s Entnahme bei maximal 25°c liegen darf. 

Die Verluste durch die Fläche des Eimers und durch die Luft sind damit natürlich nicht beachtet.

Mich würde jetzt aber auch der Wirkungsgrad eines Radiators interessieren und mit welchem Strömungsprinzip der arbeitet... 

Ich mag meinen Beruf.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt aber auch der Wirkungsgrad eines Radiators interessieren und mit welchem Strömungsprinzip der arbeitet...


@PCGH_Torsten kann dir da sicher was schätzen


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2021)

@seventyseven 
das ist die ausführliche Variante von meinem Überschlagsdaumen. 

Wenn dus genauer haben willst kannst du @Duke711 ansprechen, der hat da sehr viel Arbeit in die Berechnung von Kreisläufen gesteckt die weit über diese Daumenrechnung (perfekt idealisierter) Systeme hinausgeht.  
(Beispiel: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ratur-reihenfolge-der-komponenten-usw.599821/)


----------

